# Questions



## stevo (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi I'm also new to this, I don't have a tractor, or a truck.

I am just a mechanic from the UK, now living in Canada. 

Had to wright the 310 T mechanics license when I came here, unfortunately I failed the first time. Now I am seeking for help from more experience mechanics.

I have made a few notes of some of the questions that I remember from the test.

Please help

Question
1. Lack of power and black smoke

Choice of answers

a. Fuel filter faulty
b. Wast gate stuck closed
c. injection pump fault
d. Timming out


2. How to correct the drive line angle?

a. Shim engine
b. Shim Transmission.

3. Why does an automatic gearbox have a slow stall speed?

I cant remember the answers that was on the test.

These are just a few for now, if any one can help, it would be much appreciated.

Steve


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum stevo! I am not a mechanic but am sure some of our resident experts will be along soon to help you.

Andy


----------

